# Going from "Rocket Man" to "Reading Man"...



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

I'm going to gush for a moment about my boy. One thing his breeder and I both love about Lars is his ability to be wickedly high drive when working and then come down to be soft enough to do this new job of his. She says this is the epitome of her breeding program. 










He's the new Tail Wagging Tudor at the local library and we go every other Tuesday. We have only been three times and he's getting the clue of what we do there. That little girl is our regular and Lars will kiss her or lay on her feet while she reads to him. It's pretty freakin' cute.


----------



## Xeph (May 7, 2007)

Awwwww!  AWESOME! You and Inga, gettin' kids readin' wtih the Rottiebutts!


----------



## MrsBoats (May 20, 2010)

LOL!!! I know, in our case - tail wagging tutor - is sort of a misnomer. Nub Wiggling Tutor is more like it.


----------

